# uomini



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
dire strunz è poco. 
madonna santa il t9 che brutta invenzione eh? e i cellulari? dio mio perchè lihanno inventati? si sprecano a scrivere due parle in più.. "ok" oppure "no" mica si rovinano le ditine care che mammina gli ha fatto..


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
> asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
> dire strunz è poco.


 tatina ma che è sempre questo atteggiamento? cerca di ùessere più leggera dai..
che è successo?


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

niente tutto bene e tu, perchè non rispondi agli mp?
va che oggi ne ho una per tutti nè!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Novembre 2008)

Semplici e un po' banali 
Io direi quasi prevedibili e sempre uguali 
Sono fatti tutti così gli uomini e l'amore 
Come vedi tanti aggettivi 
Che si incollano su di noi 
Dai che non siamo poi cattivi 
Tu non sei niente male 
Parli bene e mi sorprendi quando tiri forte 
La tua moto dal motore che sento truccato 
E va bene guidi tu che sei brava più di me 
E io attendo che sia amore, sai 

Ma io sono con te ogni giorno 
Perché di te ho bisogno 
Non voglio di più 
Acqua e sale 
Mi fai bere 
Con un colpo mi trattieni il bicchiere 
Ma fai male 
Puoi godere se mi vedi in un angolo ore 
Ed ore 
Ore piene 
Come un lago 
Che se piove un po' di meno è uno stagno 
Vorrei dire... 
Non conviene... 
Sono io a pagare amore tutte le pene 

Vedi divertirsi fa bene 
Sento che mi rido dentro e questo non mi conviene 
C'è qualcosa che non va non so dirti cosa 
È la tua moto che sta giù 
Che vorrei guidare io 
O meglio averti qui vicino a me? 

Ma io sono con te ogni giorno 
Perché di te ho bisogno 
Non voglio di più. 

Acqua e sale 
Mi fai bere 
Con un colpo mi trattieni il bicchiere 
Ma fai male 
Puoi godere se mi vedi in un angolo ore e ore 
Ore piene come un lago 
Che se piove un po' di meno e uno stagno 
Vorrei dire... 
Non conviene... 
Sono io a pagare amore tutte le pene.


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

emma. che te devo dì-- la tecnologia non fa per loro...


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
> asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
> dire strunz è poco.
> madonna santa il t9 che brutta invenzione eh? e i cellulari? dio mio perchè lihanno inventati? si sprecano a scrivere due parle in più.. "ok" oppure "no" mica si rovinano le ditine care che mammina gli ha fatto..


 veramente non è prerogativa solo maschile


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

lo so 
stavo esagerando per enfatizzare il mio sgomento


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Quando un uomo non si spreca, sta mandando un messaggio grande quanto una casa.....
Oh my god......


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> niente tutto bene e tu, perchè non rispondi agli mp?
> va che oggi ne ho una per tutti nè!!!!


ad essere sincero, e spero non ti offenderai, a volte non rispondo perchè non mi va di spiegare e di essere pesante e di essere "formale"..so che si può pensare che sia maleducato, ma se una cosa è pesante per me cerco di evitare anche di parlarne...comunque scusa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina...le aspettative...troppe aspettative...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

La giro al contrario: uno che conosco solo per motivi di lavoro mi chiama ogni giorno e mi manda sms con su scritto TESORO. Ok che parliamo di lavoro, ma a me sta infastidendo. E io sto cominciando a non rispondergli proprio!

Ci vorrebbe un corso sull'"etichetta" nell'uso del telefono...quando troppo, quando poco!!


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando un uomo non si spreca, sta mandando un messaggio grande quanto una casa.....
> Oh my god......


 
gaurda caro non ci hai mai preso con me ma manco se piangi guarda.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando un uomo non si spreca, sta mandando un messaggio grande quanto una casa.....
> Oh my god......


tanto per non mandarla a dire...eh?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Per la cronaca, di sto tipo vi avevo già parlato: un anno fa, prima che mi ammalassi, insisteva a invitarmi a colazione, ricordate?

Poi ha mollato (mentro ero in terapia), ora ha ripreso con sta manfrina...mmm....e io fuggo!

L'altro giorno mi ha chiamato alle 12.45!! E io "Scusa sto andando a pranzo con mio marito" (era vero: ogni settimana o 10 gg io e my husband ci incontriamo a pranzo e andiamo in qualche locale carino!) e lui "Ah ma no volevo SOLO parlarti di una pratica..." mah.....

(ed è sposato con una ex mannequin, io sono un metro e una banana....!)


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tatina...le aspettative...troppe aspettative...


 
ale, diobonino, un no e un ok.. sprecarsi con un grazie ma non posso o un si va bene? e cha diamine daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per la cronaca, di sto tipo vi avevo già parlato: un anno fa, prima che mi ammalassi, insisteva a invitarmi a colazione, ricordate?
> 
> Poi ha mollato (mentro ero in terapia), ora ha ripreso con sta manfrina...mmm....e io fuggo!
> 
> ...


 verena..dipende dalla banana... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me la quasi totalità delle modelle/manneuqin fanno cacare..niente tette, niente culo...gambe scheletriche...un bel viso non fa una donna...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tanto per non mandarla a dire...eh?


Ma di cosa parli ?

Non condividi ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ale, diobonino, un no e un ok.. sprecarsi con un grazie ma non posso o un si va bene? e cha diamine daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


 in generale hai ragione...anche A ME NON PIACE MOlto dilungarmi in sms o telefonate...


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> verena..dipende dalla banana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende dalle modelle che hai incontrato.
c'è poi differenza tra indossatrice e fotomodella


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> verena..dipende dalla banana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, secondo me dipende dalla varietà e basta! Chi cerca fuori dal matrimonio cerca "diverso", non "Migliore"!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dalle modelle che hai incontrato.
> c'è poi differenza tra indossatrice e fotomodella


infatti! Verissimo.

Questa è un'ex indossatrice, donna che peraltro mi dicono tuttora molto bella.

Ma non c'entra niente la moglie, che di solito - sempre lo dico  - è meglio dell'amante


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in generale hai ragione...anche A ME NON PIACE MOlto dilungarmi in sms o telefonate...


 
ecco.. risposta esatta!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dalle modelle che hai incontrato.
> c'è poi differenza tra indossatrice e fotomodella


 certo...tanto per rimanere nell'attualità, Belen Rodriguez non è una mannequin ma è una bellissima ragazza...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in generale hai ragione...anche A ME NON PIACE MOlto dilungarmi in sms o telefonate...


Vero.... ma ci sono le eccezioni.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ecco.. risposta esatta!


se la risposta è esatta tatina..e quindi mi copnfermi che anche per lui è così...non ti devi aspettare altro...se viene è tutto di guadagnato, sennò..ti DEVI accontentare...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parli ?
> 
> Non condividi ?


commentavo solo che sull'argomento, al solito, sei stato chiarissimo


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vero.... ma ci sono le eccezioni.....


 
io credo tu sia maligno di natura, molto narciso e tanto *******. 
abbastanza diretta o preferivi che te lam andassi a dire?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vero.... ma ci sono le eccezioni.....


e quindi perchè ci sono le eccezioni le donne devono pretendere o lamentarsi se invece qualcuno è fatto in un altro modo?


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> commentavo solo che sull'argomento, al solito, sei stato chiarissimo


Uso me stesso come termine di paragone

Credo di avere i numeri per farlo, e la necessaria lealtà


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti! Verissimo.
> 
> Questa è un'ex indossatrice, donna che peraltro mi dicono tuttora molto bella.
> 
> Ma non c'entra niente la moglie, che di solito - sempre lo dico - è meglio dell'amante


casistica dell'ISTAT?


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se la risposta è esatta tatina..e quindi mi copnfermi che anche per lui è così...non ti devi aspettare altro...se viene è tutto di guadagnato, sennò..ti DEVI accontentare...


 
non dire lui. è solo un prendere atto. parlo delgi uomini in generale.. padre marito amici. nessun altro.


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io credo tu sia maligno di natura, molto narciso e tanto *******.
> abbastanza diretta o preferivi che te lam andassi a dire?


Io sono solo uno che pensa di suo e non è facilmente condizionabile da chicchessia....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Uso me stesso come termine di paragone *e credi che non lo sappia*
> 
> Credo di avere i numeri per farlo, e la necessaria lealtà


*come sopra*


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi perchè ci sono le eccezioni le donne devono pretendere o lamentarsi se invece qualcuno è fatto in un altro modo?


Le eccezioni non sono persone (uomini diversi), ma situazioni (si può essere diversi, dipende dalle circostanze....)


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Uso me stesso come termine di paragone
> 
> Credo di avere i numeri per farlo, e la necessaria lealtà


 
scusa se rido....


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le eccezioni non sono persone (uomini diversi), ma situazioni (si può essere diversi, dipende dalle circostanze....)


 non capisco perchè hai quotato me per dire questo perchè non capisco il nesso con la mia domanda...
ok..transeat...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io sono solo uno che pensa di suo e non è facilmente condizionabile da chicchessia....


 
non è di questo che si sta parlando caro signor narciso.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> scusa se rido....


niente scuse...perchè ridi?


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non capisco perchè hai quotato me per dire questo perchè non capisco il nesso con la mia domanda...
> ok..transeat...


La tua risposta forniva lo spunto alla mia riflessione. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non è di questo che si sta parlando caro signor narciso.


Tu ce l'hai con me, oggi.....


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> niente scuse...perchè ridi?


 
perchè jesus è molto narciso e l'ha dimostrato con la frase per la quale mi sono sganasciata.


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu ce l'hai con me, oggi.....


io? nooooooooooooo
lo sai che non ce l'ho mai con gli uomini, o gli déi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non dire lui. è solo un prendere atto. parlo delgi uomini in generale.. padre marito amici. nessun altro.


pensavo parlassi di una persona specifica...
trovo il lamentarsi di questa specifica "prerogativa" un'inezia...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io? nooooooooooooo
> lo sai che non ce l'ho mai con gli uomini, o gli déi...


Auè.... ocio.... che io sono monoteista per definizione.... lascia star gli dei, che non esistono....


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè jesus è molto narciso e l'ha dimostrato con la frase per la quale mi sono sganasciata.


Ah!


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> pensavo parlassi di una persona specifica...
> trovo il lamentarsi di questa specifica "prerogativa" un'inezia...


 
ho scritto uomini... non uomo... parlavo in generale è un difetto comune.
chiedo a mio padre come va stai meglio? lui: no.. perfetto e dire qualcosa in più? a mio marito lo stesso.. se lgi dici una cosa risponde ok.. ma non sono lgi unici parlavo in gnerale. milamento delle prerogativa maschile di non riuscire mai a spiccicar parola.


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Auè.... ocio.... che io sono monoteista per definizione.... lascia star gli dei, che non esistono....


 
sì ciccio e io sono l'arcangelo gabriele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




annunciazione annunciazione annunciazione!!!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho scritto uomini... non uomo... parlavo in generale è un difetto comune.
> chiedo a mio padre come va stai meglio? lui: no.. perfetto e dire qualcosa in più? a mio marito lo stesso.. se lgi dici una cosa risponde ok.. ma non sono lgi unici parlavo in gnerale. *milamento delle prerogativa maschile di non riuscire mai a spiccicar parola*.


Ma quando mai !!!! Sempre parlando in generale, s'intende..... 
Non mi riconosco neanche un pò in questa tua asserzione....


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho scritto uomini... non uomo... parlavo in generale è un difetto comune.
> chiedo a mio padre come va stai meglio? lui: no.. perfetto e dire qualcosa in più? a mio marito lo stesso.. se lgi dici una cosa risponde ok.. ma non sono lgi unici parlavo in gnerale. milamento delle prerogativa maschile di non riuscire mai a spiccicar parola.


hai parlato di sms...se poi dici che mai parlano in nessuna circostanza allora è un'altra cosa....


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
> asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
> dire strunz è poco.
> madonna santa il t9 che brutta invenzione eh? e i cellulari? dio mio perchè lihanno inventati? si sprecano a scrivere due parle in più.. "ok" oppure "no" mica si rovinano le ditine care che mammina gli ha fatto..


 
Tati non tutti gli uomini sono uguali...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma quando mai !!!! Sempre parlando in generale, s'intende.....
> Non mi riconosco neanche un pò in questa tua asserzione....


ma non sei un uomo che frequento scusa.... io parlo per moi


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai parlato di sms...se poi dici che mai parlano in nessuna circostanza allora è un'altra cosa....


 
no è la stessa cosa. ermetici nel linguaggio scritto e parlato. 
ale allora tutto bene?


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tati non tutti gli uomini sono uguali...


 
davvero?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no è la stessa cosa. ermetici nel linguaggio scritto e parlato.
> ale allora tutto bene?


tati non chiedermelo più soprattutto in chiaro perchè non riesco a fare finta di niente...e risponderti in modo "formale"


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tati non chiedermelo più soprattutto in chiaro perchè non riesco a fare finta di niente...e risponderti in modo "formale"


 
va bene ho capito. che tempo fa lì?


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> davvero?


Esattamente. il sapere usare le parole senza mai scadere nella banalità è una qualità che apprezzo molto. E ci sono uomini in grado di farlo, anche con un semplice sms.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> va bene ho capito. che tempo fa lì?


qui è grigio...ma forse si sta un po' aprendo...niente pioggia o neve..ma non dovrebbe essere tantoi diverso da come è da te...o no?


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. il sapere usare le parole senza mai scadere nella banalità è una qualità che apprezzo molto. E ci sono uomini in grado di farlo, anche con un semplice sms.


 
devo ancora trovarne uno, sempre se ce ne sono , perhcè sto palrando per quelli che io conosco. tanto con la crisi che arriva torneremo ai piccioni viaggiatori o al fido valletto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sto già attrezzando


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> qui è grigio...ma forse si sta un po' aprendo...niente pioggia o neve..ma non dovrebbe essere tantoi diverso da come è da te...o no?


 
esatto. almeno non hai risposto a monosillabi


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> devo ancora trovarne uno, sempre se ce ne sono , perhcè sto palrando per quelli che io conosco. tanto con la crisi che arriva torneremo ai piccioni viaggiatori o al fido valletto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ne ho trovati...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> esatto. almeno non hai risposto a monosillabi


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io ne ho trovati...


 
che chiulo


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


 
oggi sono lanciata


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> oggi sono lanciata


 e sempre così devi fare....ti ho già detto...sei simpatica, fallo vedere!
non per una forma di esibizionismo, ma perchè a me pare che tu ti "castri"...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> che chiulo


Vero, sono una donna fortunata.


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma non sei un uomo che frequento scusa.... io parlo per moi


Vabbè..... Ecco, tu sei la tipica donna con la quale ti passa la voglia di parlare..... Ti contraddici sempre....


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e sempre così devi fare....ti ho già detto...sei simpatica, fallo vedere!
> non per una forma di esibizionismo, ma perchè a me pare che tu ti "castri"...


 
è vero... sono contagiosa. mi devo per forza limitare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono da prendere  a piccole dosi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> è vero... sono contagiosa. mi devo per forza limitare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 assolutamente no....per chi? perchè?


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vabbè..... Ecco, tu sei la tipica donna con la quale ti passa la voglia di parlare..... Ti contraddici sempre....


 
non è vero.... tu con me ci parli volentieri.. ti tengo a distanza volontariamente.. sei pericoloso


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> assolutamente no....per chi? perchè?


 
la mia risata è contagiosa, poi lo sai che sono come un mastino napoletano... se mi attacco alla chiappa non mollo .. meglio a piccole dosi


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non è vero.... tu con me ci parli volentieri.. ti tengo a distanza volontariamente.. sei pericoloso


Io pericoloso ?

Blasfema......


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, sono una donna fortunata.


 
pure io. me l'hanno detto lunedì. e per un attimo ci ho creduto


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io pericoloso ?
> 
> Blasfema......


senzadio


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> pure io. me l'hanno detto lunedì. e per un attimo ci ho creduto


Lo dici sempre tu no? Dipende dall'energia che si ha dentro... più si ama e più si è amati...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> la mia risata è contagiosa, poi lo sai che sono come un mastino napoletano... se mi attacco alla chiappa non mollo .. meglio a piccole dosi


a piccole dosi per questo forse...ma non per la contagiosità e la simpatia....


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo dici sempre tu no? Dipende dall'energia che si ha dentro... più si ama e più si è amati...


ma per la mia esperiena più amo più lo prendo in quel posto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















specialmente dalle donne. escluse le presenti è ovvio.


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> senzadio


Senzaodio...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a piccole dosi per questo forse...ma non per la contagiosità e la simpatia....


esatto! fai bene, prendi nota!


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Senzaodio...


 
senzamore (giochiamo al bersaglio ti va? devo tirare le 13,30 )


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma per la mia esperiena più amo più lo prendo in quel posto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La solita storia Tati, lasciatela scivolare addosso la negatività...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> esatto! fai bene, prendi nota!


ma stai prendendo tu nota?non farti scappare niente...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La solita storia Tati, lasciatela scivolare addosso la negatività...


 
è quello che sto facendo bimba. e godo alla faccia loro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    (neppure immaginano quanto)


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma stai prendendo tu nota?non farti scappare niente...


manco una virgola mi mancano solo i numeri del telefono.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> è quello che sto facendo bimba. e godo alla faccia loro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io godo e basta


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io godo e basta


 
pure io ma alla faccia loro


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> manco una virgola mi mancano solo i numeri del telefono.


quelli li eviterei se fossi in te...


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> senzamore (giochiamo al bersaglio ti va? devo tirare le 13,30 )


No. Sono capace di amore.

Sbagli. Chi mi conosce lo sa...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quelli li eviterei se fossi in te...





















sto usando il piccione viaggiatore.. l'etere è pericoloso.


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No. Sono capace di amore.
> 
> Sbagli. Chi mi conosce lo sa...


 
ciccio per quello ho  messo la parentesi, ma perchè non mi ascolti? e su gioca con me


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sto usando il piccione viaggiatore.. l'etere è pericoloso.


soprattutto perchè ti addormenta...e tu devi prendere appunti...poi passameli che ne ho bisogno..


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> soprattutto perchè ti addormenta...e tu devi prendere appunti...poi passameli che ne ho bisogno..


 


















ok dimmi che vuoi sapere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(aiutami a tirare le 13,30 almeno tu)


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ok dimmi che vuoi sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non hai capito un caxxo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io sto qui...tu scrivi e io rispondo e viceversa..così funziona...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non hai capito un caxxo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
di solito il ***** lo capisco.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> di solito il ***** lo capisco.


 ...di solito...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ...di solito...


 
per quel poco .. sai ne usufruisco di rado.. ma quelle rare volte, tu pensa, lo capisco!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> per quel poco .. sai ne usufruisco di rado.. ma quelle rare volte, tu pensa, lo capisco!!


immagino....


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> immagino....


 
secondo me nemmeno con la più fervida immaginaziona, guarda...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> secondo me nemmeno con la più fervida immaginaziona, guarda...


 tesoruzza, siccome non opero anche io da un po'...la fervida immaginazione non serve...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tesoruzza, siccome non opero anche io da un po'...la fervida immaginazione non serve...


 
basta il pensiero


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> basta il pensiero


 tesoro come ben dovresti sapere a noi anche senza quello...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

sì e vero....  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























noi chi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sì e vero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noi uommmmini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Semplici e un po' banali
> Io direi quasi prevedibili e sempre uguali
> Sono fatti tutti così gli uomini e l'amore
> Come vedi tanti aggettivi
> ...


Ci avessi capito qualcosa...


----------



## tatitati (29 Novembre 2008)

ti sei persa?


----------



## Old *strega* (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando un uomo non si spreca, sta mandando un messaggio grande quanto una casa.....
> Oh my god......


 
vuoi dire che quando gli dico "ti amo" e lui mi risponde "ok" (vedi Tati... anche il mio mi sa che paga l'sms in base alle lettere che utilizza!) mi sta dicendo che sono la donna della sua vita??


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci avessi capito qualcosa...


 http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xMqYjhaTjiU
va meglio?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> vuoi dire che quando gli dico "ti amo" e lui mi risponde "ok" (vedi Tati... anche il mio mi sa che paga l'sms in base alle lettere che utilizza!) mi sta dicendo che sono la donna della sua vita??


no, che lui è il tuo...


----------



## Old *strega* (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, che lui è il tuo...


ah beh...questo è poco ma sicuro....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






mi aggrappavo con tutte le mie forze all'ipotesi di jesus...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ti sei persa?


 Mai capito il senso di quella canzone.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xMqYjhaTjiU
> va meglio?


 La conosco, ma non capisco il senso delle parole.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> vuoi dire che* quando gli dico "ti amo" e lui mi risponde "ok" *(vedi Tati... anche il mio mi sa che paga l'sms in base alle lettere che utilizza!) mi sta dicendo che sono la donna della sua vita??


ehm...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> vuoi dire che quando gli dico "ti amo" e lui mi risponde "ok" (vedi Tati... anche il mio mi sa che paga l'sms in base alle lettere che utilizza!) mi sta dicendo che sono la donna della sua vita??


 Faceva così anche mio marito ...con me


----------



## Old *strega* (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm...


 
a volte mi risponde anche "va bene" o "brava"


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> a volte mi risponde anche "va bene" o "brava"


azz... Beh dai non disperare, pure io tempo fa rispondevo "anch'io". Poi con gli anni sono migliorata


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La conosco, ma non capisco il senso delle parole.


a me pare un tira e moilla amoroso..a te no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Faceva così anche mio marito ...con me


tu si che sai come infondere sicurezza...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> a volte mi risponde anche "va bene" o "brava"


dai...lamentati!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me pare un tira e moilla amoroso..a te no?


 Io cerco il significato in ogni frase e non capisco quella canzone. Sarò tonta, non dico di no.
Ma io sono con te ogni giorno 
Perché di te ho bisogno 
Non voglio di più 
*Acqua e sale 
Mi fai bere 
Con un colpo mi trattieni il bicchiere 
Ma fai male 
Puoi godere se mi vedi in un angolo ore 
Ed ore 
Ore piene 
Come un lago 
Che se piove un po' di meno è uno stagno* 
Vorrei dire... 
Non conviene... 
Sono io a pagare amore tutte le pene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Faceva così anche mio marito ...con me





Italia1 ha detto:


> tu si che sai come infondere sicurezza...


Io lo interpretavo come il suo modo di essere... non bisogna sbagliare a interpretare


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io lo interpretavo come il suo modo di essere... non bisogna sbagliare a interpretare


Può essere che davvero fosse così caratterialmente. Poi col tempo è cambiato.


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> vuoi dire che quando gli dico "ti amo" e lui mi risponde "ok" (vedi Tati... anche il mio mi sa che paga l'sms in base alle lettere che utilizza!) mi sta dicendo che sono la donna della sua vita??


Esattamente il contrario. Non mi hai capito....
Intendevo dire che se uno non si spreca ti sta dicendo che nun je frega granchè di te......
A meno che sia autistico....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario. Non mi hai capito....
> Intendevo dire che se uno non si spreca ti sta dicendo che nun je frega granchè di te......
> A meno che sia autistico....





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Può essere che davvero fosse così caratterialmente. Poi col tempo è cambiato.


 No, non si sprecava con me perché non facevo parte di quello script, di quella sceneggiatura.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, non si sprecava con me perché non facevo parte di quello script, di quella sceneggiatura.


E' sempre stato così? Anche all'inizio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' sempre stato così? Anche all'inizio?


 All'inizio non esistevano sms. Biglietti dolci per le feste li ha *sempre* scritti.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'inizio non esistevano sms. Biglietti dolci per le feste li ha *sempre* scritti.


Ah già. Beh dai almeno delle feste si ricordava...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, volevo dire, sempre stato così "freddo" nell'esternare i sentimenti?


----------



## Old *strega* (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario. Non mi hai capito....
> Intendevo dire che se uno non si spreca ti sta dicendo che nun je frega granchè di te......
> A meno che sia autistico....


----------



## Old *strega* (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dai...lamentati!


 
lamentarmi?? e di cosa...
lo trovo troppo carino!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah già. Beh dai almeno delle feste si ricordava...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io parlavo di sms.
Ho raccontato più volte che mi proclamava amore, stima e rispetto superiori all'inizio.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di sms.
> Ho raccontato più volte che mi proclamava amore, stima e rispetto superiori all'inizio.


Ah, allora sì hai ragione. Non era questione di carattere.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> casistica dell'ISTAT?


no, casistica Verena!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tati non tutti gli uomini sono uguali...


qualcuno è peggio....!


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> qualcuno è peggio....!


hai mai pensato di pubblicare epigrafi?


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di sms.
> Ho raccontato più volte che *mi proclamava amore, stima e rispetto superiori all'inizio*.


Altro segnale sospetto.......


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
> asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
> dire strunz è poco.
> madonna santa il t9 che brutta invenzione eh? e i cellulari? dio mio perchè lihanno inventati? si sprecano a scrivere due parle in più.. "ok" oppure "no" mica si rovinano le ditine care che mammina gli ha fatto..


nn tutti gli uomini sono uguali... nn si misura l'affetto di una persona con la quantità di parole, anzi chi più è asciutto, più è sincero...

poi ci sono uomini davvero impediti, mio fratello piuttosto che scrivermi un sms mi telefona...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Altro segnale sospetto.......


 Non ci vedo nulla da ridere


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla da ridere


Auè.... quanto acidume in giro, oggi.....

Che è successo, la manovra di Berlusca vi è andata di traverso ?

Gioite, che LUI vi paga un pezzo di rata del mutuo....


----------



## Old Holly (29 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn tutti gli uomini sono uguali... nn si misura l'affetto di una persona con la quantità di parole, anzi chi più è asciutto, più è sincero...
> 
> *poi ci sono uomini davvero impediti, mio fratello piuttosto che scrivermi un sms mi telefona... *



Mio marito fa parte di questa categoria. 
Quanto a parlare è di poche parole, ma va bene così, parlo io per entrambi!


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Auè.... quanto acidume in giro, oggi.....
> 
> Che è successo, la manovra di Berlusca vi è andata di traverso ?
> 
> Gioite, che LUI vi paga un pezzo di rata del mutuo....


 scommetto che il nostro è acidume e le tue battutone


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scommetto che il nostro è acidume e le tue battutone

































Che c'è, Minervina ?

Codina di paglia ?


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Che c'è, Minervina ?
> 
> Codina di paglia ?


 certo che si.ma non trovi che anche tu te la cavi?


----------



## Old Jesus (29 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che si.ma non trovi che anche tu te la cavi?


Io ?

Ma no..... sono così allegro.... nonostante il mare di casini che ho.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Auè.... quanto acidume in giro, oggi.....
> 
> Che è successo, la manovra di Berlusca vi è andata di traverso ?
> 
> Gioite, che LUI vi paga un pezzo di rata del mutuo....


 Non ho il mutuo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In realtà credo che fosse sincero (del resto come non apprezzare una eccezionale come me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), ma decisamente schizofrenico


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> qualcuno è peggio....!


Tipo?


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn tutti gli uomini sono uguali... nn si misura l'affetto di una persona con la quantità di parole, *anzi chi più è asciutto, più è sincero...*
> 
> poi ci sono uomini davvero impediti, mio fratello piuttosto che scrivermi un sms mi telefona...


L'esperienza mi dice il contrario...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque a me piacciono molto gli uomini che sanno usare bene le parole.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
> asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
> dire strunz è poco.
> madonna santa il t9 che brutta invenzione eh? e i cellulari? dio mio perchè lihanno inventati? si sprecano a scrivere due parle in più.. "ok" oppure "no" mica si rovinano le ditine care che mammina gli ha fatto..


 l'economia di parole è stato sempre il nostro forte - almeno quella


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> l'economia di parole è stato sempre il nostro forte - almeno quella


La vera "economia domestica"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La vera "economia domestica"...


Esatto: si risparmia dove si può per spendere dove si vuole...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tipo?


in generale! Vedi mio thread in Incontri Serengeti "Verena vs. la Pantera"!


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*e già...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> La vera "economia domestica"...


... tanto si é affabulatori in trasferta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma voi una parola in più del necessario no eh?
> asciutti asciutti come un bucato steso al sole.
> dire strunz è poco.
> madonna santa il t9 che brutta invenzione eh? e i cellulari? dio mio perchè lihanno inventati? si sprecano a scrivere due parle in più.. "ok" oppure "no" mica si rovinano le ditine care che mammina gli ha fatto..


Ok ora lo dico: BUTTIAMO NEL WATER STI C***O DI CELLULARI!

Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## tatitati (1 Dicembre 2008)

SVACCHIAMO IL TREAD OLèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------

